# Limnophila sessiliflora turning brown?



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

did you spot treat the specific areas that are turning brown?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

IME Limnophila sessiliflora, like a lot of other thin-leaf plants (cabombas for example), need a lot of flow. It's likely just heavy diatoms. I had this problem with limnophila sessiliflora in my 68g tank a few years back.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Are you sure it is not just turning an orangish red? Mine does this from time to time as it reaches the surface. 

This is the picture of the plant found on aquatic plant central 









Just remember this plant is very invasive, and must be utterly destroyed after trimming.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Not sure. Maybe it is orange / reddish.


----------



## Eddie80 (Oct 29, 2010)

It happens the same to mine. They are a bit brown, and i think it's just diatoms, although i have a bit more than 3 WPG. Oh well, doesn;t bother me much


----------



## Rusticdr (Apr 5, 2016)

I know this is an old thread but even my limnophila aquatica turning brown. I think it's a nutritional problem than low flow. Did the op turn the tide on this issue.. I have worked so much on this but just not able to find the balance. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------

